

Show HN: Five.Seven.Five. - A Haiku (Poetry) Community - hellotoby

Hi HN,<p>I've been reading for a few years now and thought I'd like to share my weekend project with you.<p>Five.Seven.Five. is a place for fans of Haiku to publish, comment and share their poetry.<p>I recently left work to start building my own web applications and thought this would be an interesting project to gear up to that.<p>There's not a lot of content at the moment so if any other HN'ers are interested in Haiku, please feel free to sign up and publish your own Haikus.<p>http://www.myfivesevenfive.com/<p>Of course, I welcome any constructive feedback and am interested to hear your thoughts.<p>Thanks.<p>Toby
======
jaredsohn
People interested in this may also be interested in Haiku bots found on reddit
(<http://www.reddit.com/user/haiku_robot>) and twitter
(<http://twitter.com/#!/youinhaiku>). People wrote scripts that would look for
messages with the proper number of messages and repeat them in haiku format.

------
d_r
Love the concept, and a very clean design. I'd make 2-3 haikus more prominent
on your landing page in a slightly bigger font and toward the top of the page.
Right now this valuable space is taken up by the logo which doesn't add much
value/content IMHO.

------
jjets718
This looks really good! Would you be interested in some freelance work? I have
a pretty small budget, but would love to talk further! Feel free to email me
at kaufmanjohn719(at)gmail(dot)com if interested.

------
hellotoby
Clickable link here: <http://www.myfivesevenfive.com/>

